# JavaScript function "window.open" causes "No such interface supported" Error in IE 8



## jsistemas (Jun 30, 2010)

*JavaScript function "window.open" causes "No such interface supported" Error in IE 8*

Hi :wave:

I'm creating a web page, but in the script to open a pop up, only IE returns a JS error "No such interface supported",, in FireFox, google chrome works fine.

Here is the script

function mun (estado)
{
eval("window.open('municipios.php?estado='+estado,null,'location=no,menubar=no,status=no,toolbar=no,width=1,height=1')");
}

And the HTML code is:

<select name="estado" id="estado" onchange="mun(this.value)">

I have been looking for by several day in many blogs, but all say something about a bug in IE,,,:4-dontkno

I hope you can help me

TKS


----------

